

Reducing the contact time of a bouncing drop - bradleysmith
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v503/n7476/full/nature12740.html

======
bradleysmith
a write-up here: [http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/droplets-break-a-
theoreti...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/droplets-break-a-theoretical-
time-barrier-on-bouncing-1120.html)

looking for full text somewhere...

